# Seat cover suggestions to protect my leather seats



## resterline (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought a car with leather seats...not realizing that a year later, we might be ready to get a dog. 

I want to protect the seats with a seat cover. I saw a few at Petsmart.

Any suggestions on these? Any that you liked or hated. I drive a Jetta, if that helps. 

Here are a few I found:
American Tourister Car Seat Cover with Pouch - Car Seat Covers - Summer Essentials - PetSmart (A Jetta driver gave this one a good review, so I am leaning toward this one. I just hope they have it in stores! But, there are some bad reviews.)

Top Paw&#153 Travel Hammock - Car Seat Covers - Summer Essentials - PetSmart

Top Paw&#153 Bench Seat Protector - Car Seat Covers - Summer Essentials - PetSmart

Top Paw&#153 Travel Hammock - Car Seat Covers - Summer Essentials - PetSmart

Luxury Car Seat Cover by Bowser Pet - Car Seat Covers - Summer Essentials - PetSmart


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I bought a seat cover from TJ MAXX of all places, they have a good quality seat cover in their stores right now, you might want to check it out!


----------



## resterline (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks! We have a Marshalls nearby (same ownership as TJ). I'll have to check them out. Maybe I will look at Meijer too...a nice thick seat cover should work. It probably doesn't have to be "pet" related.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

A word of caution: a lot of the seat covers require they be clipped around the metal posts on rear seat head rests! I didn't realize this when I got one for Christmas (my midlife crisis was to buy a sports car with leather seats...oops), so I had to devise a funky contraption to clip it to the child seat anchors. I don't know what's worse-- having to undo and redo it, or vacuuming out dog hair/conditioning out claw marks  If you come across one that doesn't hook in like that, let me know!


----------



## dtrainer (Feb 5, 2013)

You can try great pet seat cover Pet Rider it is cheap (14.99 + S&H), claw resistant, water resistant. 
Some pics:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

you could try googling cabellas.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Gsd isnt a lapdog, put a crate in the backseat. The dog wont mind it one bit unless you get him used to hanging the head out the window game first.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Duluth has multiple seat protectors.
Deluxe Seat Saver - Duluth Trading

EDIT- NEW GUY BUMPED OLD THREAD.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i use the hammock style in our cars.


----------



## NankatsuFC (4 mo ago)

I have bought one from amazon like two years ago and it got in so bad shape after my dog tried to scratch the sides of the cover where you attach. Then I bought this one from Kurgo like one and a half years ago it's still in perfect shape so I would highly recommend that one. My wife bought this one about a year ago it also serves well!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

10 year old thread.


----------

